# Steam: Beta-Update ermöglicht Verstecken von Spielen in eigener Bibliothek



## MaxFalkenstern (8. August 2014)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Steam: Beta-Update ermöglicht Verstecken von Spielen in eigener Bibliothek * gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Steam: Beta-Update ermöglicht Verstecken von Spielen in eigener Bibliothek


----------



## ImperatorBob (8. August 2014)

Finde ich super,  ich hab da so einige Spiele in meiner Bibliothek, vor allem durch Bundles, die ich nie wieder spielen werde,  da kann ich sie genau so gut verstecken^^


----------



## MaxFalkenstern (8. August 2014)

ImperatorBob schrieb:


> Finde ich super,  ich hab da so einige Spiele in meiner Bibliothek, vor allem durch Bundles, die ich nie wieder spielen werde,  da kann ich sie genau so gut verstecken^^



Das ist natürlich auch ein schönes Anwendungsbeispiel!


----------



## Enisra (8. August 2014)

nja, oder Heft VV die einem dann doch nicht gefallen und vorallem das SDK das unten in der Kategorie "Installiert" rumlungert


----------



## battschack (8. August 2014)

Sowas sollte eigentlich schon viel länger dabei sein wie ich finde.
Kann ja ned all zu lange dauern sowas auf die beine zu stellen 

Aber Imperator bringt es auf den punkt. Wegen bundles sind da soviele games wo ich ned mal in 20jahren starten würde...


----------



## Syon (8. August 2014)

Dann brauch ich endlich meine Kategorie "Zu Alt/Müll" nicht mehr


----------



## SergeantSchmidt (8. August 2014)

Klingt nützlich habe durch einige Bundles auch spiele die ich noch nie gestartet habe und auch nie starten werden ^^"


----------



## golani79 (8. August 2014)

Mittlerweile hab ich mich an meine "notgonnahappen" Gruppe gewöhnt - aber einfach so ausblenden hat auch was


----------



## schmoki (8. August 2014)

ziemlich nützlich für diese ganzen indie crap bundle games, die es immer noch zu dem hauptgame, was man eigentlich nur haben wollte, dazu gab.


----------



## Enisra (8. August 2014)

wer Indies als Crap abstempelt hat automatisch schon jede Gamer Reputation verlohren


----------



## schmoki (8. August 2014)

da hast du meinen post wohl etwas falsch verstanden oder ich habe mich etwas unglücklich ausgedrückt 
Ich verbessere mich mal ein wenig...
"den Großteil der indie crap bundle games"
von den rund 170 spielen auf meinem steam account sind rund 30-40 indie games bei, von denen ich ~4-5 ok fand. Allerdings wird der markt mit solchen games regelrecht geflutet, weshalb ziemlich viel müll dabei ist.

Ausnahmen gibt es wie überall natürlich auch hier 
Im Großteil liegen mir aber Indie games scheinbar nicht.

Über Geschmack lässt sich aber ja bekanntlich streiten :>
Über Leute die andere Leute wegen einer anderen Einstellung flamen allerdings nicht


----------



## Atuan (8. August 2014)

Raff ich nicht... Ich mache jetzt also "_Rechtsklick -> Kategorie bearbeiten -> Versteckt_", anstatt "_Rechtsklick -> Kategorie bearbeiten -> AA*_"?  Und deshalb feiern in der Steam Community alle ab? Kein Wunder, das Preorder-Boni und Day 1 DLC funktionieren 

*AA = AA, weil Spiele die da rein kommen AA sind und dank alphabetischer Sortierung AA zugeklapt am oberen Ende meiner Kategorien schlummert.


----------



## Gemar (8. August 2014)

Endlich Fehlkäufe und nicht gewollte HumbleBundle-Spiele ausblenden.


----------



## Dolomedes (8. August 2014)

Kinder Vielleicht.


----------



## tlot (8. August 2014)

Atuan schrieb:


> *AA = AA, weil Spiele die da rein kommen AA sind und dank alphabetischer Sortierung AA zugeklapt am oberen Ende meiner Kategorien schlummert.



Oder "zzZZzz", damit wären sie dann sogar am unteren Ende.


----------



## xs3ro (8. August 2014)

Naja Steam Music funktionierte seinerzeit in der closed Beta nur mit dem unvorteilhaften "Big Picture"-Mode,  was das ganze ziemlich unattraktiv für die meisten Nutzer machen dürfte.


----------



## Shadow_Man (8. August 2014)

Das ist doch eine ganze nette Sache. Bei manchen Spielen hat man ja die Beta-Einträge noch in der Liste wie "Left 4 Dead 2 Beta" , "Rising Storm Beta" oder "War of the Roses Balance Beta" und dann kann man diese ausblenden.

Bei Origin z.B. geht das ja auch schon seit einiger Zeit und da nutze ich das auch. Da ist es nämlich noch schlimmer, da bleiben sonst selbst die Demos in der Liste drin


----------



## Kratos333 (8. August 2014)

wow
Nach zig Jahren kommt das endlich? Obwohl ich habe eh meine Spiele in den Favos drin. Aber denoch sollte man die möglichkeit schon lange bekommmen.

Habe zig RUS versionen in Steam wie Borderlands 2. Da sind dann zwei Versionen drin. Eben Borderlands 2 und borderlands 2 rus 

Zum Vollpreis kauf ich selten DRM Produkte! Ich versuche sogut es geht DRM aus dem weg zu gehen. Ist natürlich auf dem PC sogut wie unmöglich heutzutage


----------



## Orzhov (8. August 2014)

Spontan erschließt sich mir der Sinn des Features nur bedingt. Wer es nötig hat Teile seiner Spielesammlung vor "Freunden" verstecken zu müssen der hat scheinbar die falschen "Freunde".


----------



## Puffdady (8. August 2014)

Emmm und wo soll diese Funktion nun bitte sein?
Ich nutze natürlich die Beta Version von Steam, aber Spiele ausblenden wird nicht angezeigt.


----------



## Orzhov (8. August 2014)

> Add "Hide this game in my library" functionality, accessible from the  Set Categories menu.  Games that are hidden will not show up in library  filters except for a new filter called "Hidden", which will only appear  once at least one game is marked as hidden.  Hidden games are still  available for play and will still appear on the user's profile.



Mit freundlicher Untersützung von Steam Community :: Group :: Steam Client Beta


----------



## Puffdady (8. August 2014)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Mit freundlicher Untersützung von Steam Community :: Group :: Steam Client Beta



Thanks !


----------



## Cheytac (8. August 2014)

Atuan schrieb:


> Raff ich nicht... Ich mache jetzt also "_Rechtsklick -> Kategorie bearbeiten -> Versteckt_", anstatt "_Rechtsklick -> Kategorie bearbeiten -> AA*_"?



Der Vorteil besteht vor allem bei der Nutzung der GridView Anzeige bzw des Big Picture Modus. Dort werden nämlich alle Spiele angezeigt unabhängig von der Kategorie. Wenn du die Spiele mit der neuen Funktion versteckst werden sie auch hier ausgeblendet.


----------



## Worrel (8. August 2014)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Spontan erschließt sich mir der Sinn des Features nur bedingt. Wer es nötig hat Teile seiner Spielesammlung vor "Freunden" verstecken zu müssen der hat scheinbar die falschen "Freunde".


Wieso "vor Freunden verstecken"?  Im Profil tauchen doch weiterhin alle Titel auf, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe.

Es geht mE zB darum, 
- die "falsche" Batman Arkham Asylum Version zu deaktivieren (diejenige, welche noch GfWL benutzt)
- bei Addons nur die richtige Verknüpfung anzuzeigen (bei Overlord werden durch das Addon einige Levelstellen verändert, so daß man idealerweise nur die Addon Verknüpfung in seiner Liste hat)
- DLCs, die einen separaten Eintrag in der Spieleliste bekommen, obwohl sie in das Hauptspiel integriert werden oder
- Spiele, die auf den dritten oder vierten Blick dann doch keine Langzeitmotivation bieten, auszublenden


----------



## Orzhov (9. August 2014)

> Ein Anwendungszweck  wäre zum Beispiel, wenn ihr nicht wollt, dass eure Freunde bei einem  Besuch bestimmte Games in eurer Bibliothek zu Gesicht bekommen.


Darauf bezog ich mich hauptsächlich mit meinem Kommentar.


----------



## Shadow_Man (9. August 2014)

Sagt mal, hat sich in letzter Zeit die Anordnung mancher Spiele in der Liste etwas geändert? A New Beginning ist jetzt bei den Spielen mit Buchstaben N, A Valley without Wind bei V und A Walk in the Dark bei W.
Ich meine nämlich, dass die vorher ganz oben in der Liste waren, also bei den Spielen mit Buchstaben A. Ist mir nur grad so aufgefallen :-o


----------



## LOX-TT (9. August 2014)

Prinzipiell ne gute Sache, um irgendwelche Fehlkäufe zu verschleiern aber ich persönlich brauch es nicht, da ich keine hab bei Steam. Die Spiele die ich da hab, hab ich bewusst geholt, allerhöchstens paar Gratis-Titel kämen da für mich in Frage zu verstecken, rein theoretisch aber nur


----------



## Worrel (9. August 2014)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Darauf bezog ich mich hauptsächlich mit meinem Kommentar.


Das widerspricht aber diesem Satz:
"Hidden games are still available for play and will *still appear on the user's profile*."


----------



## UthaSnake (9. August 2014)

?!
Für mich eines der lächerlichsten, unnötigsten und beknacktesten Feature in Steam!

Warum soll ich Games verstecken?
Vor meinen Eltern (bei den ich gar nicht mehr wohne und denen es eh scheißegal ist was ich zocke!) ?
Vor meinen Freunden? (Bisher noch gar nicht vorgekommen das jemand an meinem PC einfach Steam aufgemacht hat und geguckt hat, was ich zocke!)
Wenn ich ein schlechtes Spiel gekauft oder geschenkt bekommen habe, dann lösch ich es oder leb damit das es sich in der Liste befindet!
In meinen Augen richtet sich dieses Feature klar an die jüngere Zielgruppe 14+ - damit Mami und Papi nicht sehen können, was Sohnemann neben den ganzen Pornos so treibt!

Ein tolles Feature wäre mal ein überarbeitetes Design! 
Dieses anthrazit, gräuliche sieht super altbacken und langweilig aus!


----------



## Enisra (9. August 2014)

UthaSnake schrieb:


> ?!
> Für mich eines der lächerlichsten, unnötigsten und beknacktesten Feature in Steam!



es wäre auch mal echt toll, würde man vor einem egozentrischen Kommentar erstmal die anderen Beiträge lesen und nicht so dumme Fragen in Raum stellen -.-
Fallbeispiel
GTA 4 + Addon, wieso braucht man 2 Einträge für ein Spiel


----------



## Worrel (9. August 2014)

UthaSnake schrieb:


> Warum soll ich Games verstecken?...





Worrel schrieb:


> Es geht zB darum,
> - die "falsche" Batman Arkham Asylum Version zu deaktivieren (diejenige, welche noch GfWL benutzt)
> - bei Addons nur die richtige Verknüpfung anzuzeigen (bei Overlord werden durch das Addon einige Levelstellen verändert, so daß man idealerweise nur die Addon Verknüpfung in seiner Liste hat)
> - DLCs, die einen separaten Eintrag in der Spieleliste bekommen, obwohl sie in das Hauptspiel integriert werden oder
> - Spiele, die auf den dritten oder vierten Blick dann doch keine Langzeitmotivation bieten, auszublenden





Worrel schrieb:


> "Hidden games are still available for play and will *still appear on the user's profile*."


Sprich: Eltern, Vorgesetzte oder sonstwer sieht auch deine hidden games (solange dein Profil öffentlich und dein Profil Name demjenigen bekannt ist)


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (9. August 2014)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Sagt mal, hat sich in letzter Zeit die Anordnung mancher Spiele in der Liste etwas geändert?



Jup, ist glaube ich seit ein paar Monaten schon so, die Spiele werden jetzt auch mehr chronologisch geführt, zb. befand sich der Eintrag von The Witcher 2 stets über dem vom ersten Teil nun ist es andersherum. Auch werden die gesamten XCOM-Teile nach Erscheinungsdatum aufgelistet, würde man nach Buchstaben gehen, müsste UFO Defense jedoch der letzte Eintrag sein 

Zum Thema: Nette Sache so können ein paar doppelte Einträge endlich verschwinden, ich habs gern ordentlich und aufgeräumt


----------



## Atuan (9. August 2014)

Cheytac schrieb:


> Der Vorteil besteht vor allem bei der Nutzung der GridView Anzeige bzw des Big Picture Modus. Dort werden nämlich alle Spiele angezeigt unabhängig von der Kategorie. Wenn du die Spiele mit der neuen Funktion versteckst werden sie auch hier ausgeblendet.


Ah, Danke für die Info! In dem Fall macht das natürlich Sinn. Habe die Grid-Ansicht schon ewig nicht mehr verwendet (wird halt unübersichtlich, wenn man eigentlich nur zu den Spielen will, die man auch gerade spielt) und Big Picture habe ich nur ein einziges Mal aus Versehen aktiviert (Ich glaube mit der "Pos 1"-Taste? Oder mit dem riesigen Home-Button auf meinem 360 Controller, weil ich den Multitaksing-mäßig schon in der Pfote hatte? Egal...). Daher war mir nicht so klar, dass in den beiden Fällen ALLE Spiele, unabhängig von ihrer Kategorie angezeigt werden. In dem Fall ist "Verstecken" natürlich ein sinnvolles Feature (auch wenn eine Umsetzung der vorhandenen Kategorien sinnvoller wäre).


----------



## golani79 (9. August 2014)

UthaSnake schrieb:


> ?!
> Für mich eines der lächerlichsten, unnötigsten und beknacktesten Feature in Steam!
> 
> Warum soll ich Games verstecken?







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Noch Fragen?

Was soll man mit Einträgen, die man nicht mehr braucht?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (9. August 2014)

Diese Funktion kommt mir sehr recht. Endlich kann ich meine Spieleliste auf diesem Wege "aufräumen".


----------



## Worrel (9. August 2014)

Oder auch: Half-Life 2 Mods, die Counter Strike Texturen benutzen. Das Spiel muß dafür installiert sein, aber ich spiele CS nie (war bei HL2 dabei).


----------



## alu355 (9. August 2014)

Darauf warte ich schon recht lange!
Vor allem weil ich aus irgendeinem Grund immer alle Kategorein "offen" habe.
Das heißt egal wieviele Kategorien ich erstelle, wie ich sie bearbeite - sie bleiben nicht geschlossen, was dazu führt, daß die ellenlange Liste jedesmal gescrollt werden muß.
Auch Steamneuinstallation etc. gibt keine Abhilfe.
Da einige echte Mülltitel rauszuhaben wäre mal eine Erleichterung.

Valve  könnte auch gerne einen "Spendenbutton" einführen.
Für jedes Spiel das man DAUERHAFT aus seiner Bibliothek entfernt spendet Valve zum Beipiel einen Euro an einen guten Zweck.
Dann würde ich mich noch von so einigen durchschnittlichen Titeln trennen, die ich auch eher nicht noch einmal starten werde.


----------



## Dai-shi (9. August 2014)

Ich versteh' nicht warum all bei diesem "Feature" so aus dem Häusschen sind 
Wenn ich auf eines meiner 553 Spiele, keine Lust mehr habe oder nie mehr spielen werde, wird es von der Platte geschmissen und die Bibliothek steht eh auf "Installierte Spiele" normalerweise.

Ich schließe mich der Feier an wenn man endlich gebrauche Spiele wieder verkaufen oder tauschen kann (was eh nie passieren wird)...


----------



## Gemar (9. August 2014)

PC Games: "Über den Sinn oder Unsinn dieses Features lässt sich womöglich streiten. "

Ist es nicht übersichtlicher in der Bilderübersicht oder im Big Screen Modus?
Schließlich bietet Steam dort keine Ordner an.


----------



## Worrel (9. August 2014)

Dai-shi schrieb:


> ...und die Bibliothek steht eh auf "Installierte Spiele" normalerweise.


Ich verweise auf mein Beispiel weiter oben.

Und nenne nochmal Addon +  Hauptspiel, die 2 Einträge produzieren, beide installiert sein müssen, aber nur ein Eintrag gestartet wird um den Spielinhalt beider zu erleben.


----------



## Onlinestate (9. August 2014)

Worrel schrieb:


> Ich verweise auf mein Beispiel weiter oben.
> 
> Und nenne nochmal Addon +  Hauptspiel, die 2 Einträge produzieren, beide installiert sein müssen, aber nur ein Eintrag gestartet wird um den Spielinhalt beider zu erleben.


Naja, ich habe für so unnütze Einträge wie Beta oder ähnliches immer ne eigene Kategorie. Sicherlich ist das verstecken nochmal ein bisschen was anders, aber mit den Kategorien konnte man seine Sammlung auch bisher schon aufräumen. 
Insofern ist es vielleicht eine willkommene Erweiterung, aber wirklich nötig war es bisher auch nicht.


----------



## Narik (9. August 2014)

Ich find es  ziehmlich sinnvoll, bei mir sind knapp 200 Spiele in der Bibliothek. Manche habe ich eh seit Jahren nicht mehr gespielt, also verstecken


----------



## SirThomas70 (9. August 2014)

Kategorien? wo stellt man die ein? such ich schon lange! ^^


----------



## SirThomas70 (9. August 2014)

ok,gefunden ^^


----------



## MichaelG (9. August 2014)

Hab über 170 Spiele und brauch das trotzdem nicht. Die Games sind ja nach Alphabet sortiert.


----------



## Worrel (9. August 2014)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Die Games sind ja nach Alphabet sortiert.


Was hat das jetzt mit der Überflüssigkeit von Beta-, separaten Addon Einträgen etc zu tun?


----------



## chodo (10. August 2014)

Eine gute Möglichkeit, um die Beta-Versionen diverser Spiele loszuwerden.


----------



## MichaelG (10. August 2014)

Worrel schrieb:


> Was hat das jetzt mit der Überflüssigkeit von Beta-, separaten Addon Einträgen etc zu tun?



Nix. Ich bin nur der Meinung, daß die Funktion für mich persönlich nicht unbedingt Priorität hat.


----------



## Enisra (10. August 2014)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Nix. Ich bin nur der Meinung, daß die Funktion für mich persönlich nicht unbedingt Priorität hat.



du verstehst auch das Problem nicht


----------



## golani79 (10. August 2014)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Nix. Ich bin nur der Meinung, daß die Funktion für mich persönlich nicht unbedingt Priorität hat.



Ich finde das Feature einfach praktisch - obwohl ich meine Spiele auch in Kategorien habe.
Dass es Priorität hat / hätte, würde ich jetzt aber auch nicht sagen.


----------



## Worrel (10. August 2014)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Nix.


Ah, gut. Ich hab heute in meiner Nudelsuppe übrigens ein "R" gefunden.


----------



## Worrel (12. August 2014)

So *richtig sinnvoll* wird das Feature mit dem neuesten Update:
Jetzt ist es auch möglich, steamfremde Spiele in der Bibliothek zu verstecken. 

Nochmal zum Mitdenken:
Man kann jetzt Spiele ausblenden, für die man selbst extra eine Verknüpfung in Steam angelegt hat. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (12. August 2014)

Aber ich finde ein wenig bedeutender beim neuen Beta-Update, ist, dass das gesamte Steam-Overlay dezent überarbeitet wurde. Es wirkt schön frisch und modern.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (16. August 2014)

TheBobnextDoor schrieb:


> Aber ich finde ein wenig bedeutender beim neuen Beta-Update, ist, dass das gesamte Steam-Overlay dezent überarbeitet wurde. Es wirkt schön frisch und modern.


Jupp. Ist mir auch erst auf den zweiten Blick aufgefallen. Die Button und auch einige Detailfenster sind schön an den Rändern angerundet.


----------

